# You thought rabbits couldn't run.



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 23, 2016)

Man this one can.



gt40


----------



## specialk (Mar 24, 2016)

I was pulling for the rabbit......I've never seen anything like that......my lil' bit dog would have caught that thang before he got to the road


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 24, 2016)

specialk said:


> I was pulling for the rabbit......I've never seen anything like that......my lil' bit dog would have caught that thang before he got to the road



Ya right.  

gt40


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2016)

I found myself rooting for the rabbit. Wonder if they caught it?


----------



## Shug (Mar 29, 2016)

Go Wabbit Go


----------

